# Whoopsie



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

So the other night, DH and I DTD and at the end, um, found that the umbrella had disappeared, IYKWIM...

It did turn up, but we're not sure at exactly which point in the um, process, it decided to remove itself from active duty. We're pretty sure it was only in the... removal process... so not too much spillage...

ANYWAY. Probably not a big deal, but I have a history of high fertility (1st time in my life of 'accidental' unprotected, no baby. 2nd time, baby. 3rd time, no baby. 4th time was actually TTC, and we hit the jackpot the first month). Also I've recently started tracking my cycle, and we're just getting into my most fertile few days!

We hadn't yet decided whether or not we want another... or if we do, when we'd want to. DH is, surprisingly, not overly stressed so far (after the initial freakout over the vanished condom lol)... And I don't know WHAT I think about it!

I figure there's less than a 10% chance that I'll actually be preggers... but of course it's all we can think about now! Just gotta wait until mid-September and see what happens. It's neat though, that it kind of forces the issue for us to really think about the ifs and whens and what-ifs and maybe's, so that if I'm NOT preggers we'll be able to have a more solid decision as to what we want to do in the future.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow! There's an interesting visual there, lol. Sounds like y'all need to switch brands. I've heard of them breaking before, but never getting lost. I guess you learn something new every day.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

that sucks tankgirl73. I've had it happen before. luckily there was nothing to spill when we noticed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbilady* 
Wow! There's an interesting visual there, lol. Sounds like y'all need to switch brands. I've heard of them breaking before, but never getting lost. I guess you learn something new every day.

if you don't hold it at the base upon "exiting the air craft" (all these silly euphemism crack me up







) there is a chance it will get pulled off. That's for any brand of condom and is included in using a condom properly.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol. You must excuse me as my visual was totally OFF! I now have a clear picture of how that happened. We always followed those instructions to a tee so I didn't get it till you explained. Your euphemism is well placed. We've used condoms for many years and I find that many couples may have problems with them and blame it on the condom when in fact it was the specific kind that wasn't right for them and they need to expand their selection. It tends to be my blanket 'remedy' if you will for problems. My bad.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

if you don't hold it at the base upon "exiting the air craft" (all these silly euphemism crack me up







) there is a chance it will get pulled off. That's for any brand of condom and is included in using a condom properly.
Yes, we know that part... it was when he was reaching down to grab the base that he couldn't find it and realized it wasn't there anymore! He thinks, upon later reflection, that we sat there in "afterglow" for too long before attempting removal so he... um... shrank up enough for it to slip off. But honestly... we really have no idea if that's what happened or if it slipped off earlier!

Are there any 'raincoats' (more euphemisms lol) designed for, um, guys who are 'skinny'? DH is 6'5" and under 180lbs, in other words, tall and skinny. In more ways than one. I've often wondered if they're just too wide for him, they don't seem to fit as snug as, say, my stout ex-husband's did. But he needs the length as well...


----------

